# Leftover roast chicken



## joesfolk (Dec 27, 2010)

I am looking for something new to do with 1/2 a leftover roast chicken.  I also have a quantity of mashed potatoes and lots of fresh veggies etc.  I'm sick to death of pot pie mixtures and soups.  Anyone have a good idea to convert these things into something yummy?  Oh, I also have a large quantity of a chicken/flour gravy.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 27, 2010)

joesfolk said:


> I am looking for something new to do with 1/2 a leftover roast chicken.  I also have a quantity of mashed potatoes and lots of fresh veggies etc.  I'm sick to death of pot pie mixtures and soups.  Anyone have a good idea to convert these things into something yummy?  Oh, I also have a large quantity of a chicken/flour gravy.



Put it all in the freezer and take something else out.  When you come across (or remember) it, you'll be happy to have a pot pie or shepard's pie already almost made.  You'll appreciate the nice surprise.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's a thread with lots of ideas, joesfolk.........

Leftover Roasted Chicken

Hmm, don't know why that link isn't working.....can a mod help please?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 27, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> Put it all in the freezer and take something else out.  When you come across (or remember) it, you'll be happy to have a pot pie or shepard's pie already almost made.  You'll appreciate the nice surprise.




I think this is a great idea!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you, Andy.  

This is what I do when I'm starting to get tired of something good.  Get it in that freezer while it's good.  It's great when you find it later and you want something quick that you know is already delicious to start with.


----------



## joesfolk (Dec 27, 2010)

The freezer is a great idea except that at the moment ours is fairly bursting it's so full. Any other ideas out there?

Oh, Kayelle, I just tried that link.  Fajitas sound good and so does that chicken salad with nuts and fruit.  Thanks guys.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 27, 2010)

If you want to use the chicken, potato, veggies and gravy in the same meal, there isn't much room for creativity beyond what you have already rejected. 

There are a number of things you could do with the chicken alone.  Quesadillas, tacos. calzones, sandwiches, shredded with BBQ sauce for a pulled chicken, Chicken Fettuccine Alfredo, chicken, ziti and broccoli, etc.


----------



## Alix (Dec 27, 2010)

Where do you live? At the moment, outside is one big freezer for me. I currently have a giant pot of soup and some bags of ham and pot roast outside. (The dog can't get at them either)


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 27, 2010)

Alix said:


> Where do you live? At the moment, outside is one big freezer for me. I currently have a giant pot of soup and some bags of ham and pot roast outside. (The dog can't get at them either)



That's ingenuity!  Use the resources you have.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 27, 2010)

you never have to use all parts of a leftover meal. Potatoes can become potato pancakes or topping for shepherds pie made with beef or lamb. Gravy can be frozen until you want it for another dinner or pot pie etc.  The meat can become sandwiches or as you said, fajitas, salad, etc.  enjoy!


----------



## joesfolk (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks guys.  I live in Michigan.   I often use the grill as a winter freezer.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2010)

chicken hash


----------



## Claire (Dec 27, 2010)

To give it a totally new twist, use it in a stir-fry or curry.  Or buy some rice noodles or bean threads, cook or soak according to directions, then add lots of veggies of your choice (I like spinach, julienned zuchini, carrots, and green onions), top with an Asian sauce of your choice (I could come up with a recipe, but there are so many on the market that are great, especially if you like peanuts and can eat them).  Quickly stir fry and you're in business.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 27, 2010)

Try chicken, Monterrey Jack cheese , pineapple quesadilla's joesfolk.  The pineapple kicks it right outa the ball park.

thanx for fixing the link, Alix.


----------



## joesfolk (Dec 27, 2010)

Great ideas, love the asian and the pineapple quesadilla ideas.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 27, 2010)

We always do taco truck tacos with left over meat.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 27, 2010)

Great the chicken. Add an eggg and a bit of flour to mashed potato. Take some mashed potato mixture, flatten it in the palm of your hand put a spoonful of meat fold forming pirogy look a like. Fry on both sides. Yum.


----------



## joesfolk (Dec 27, 2010)

Roadfix, I had to Google the taco truck tacos.  We just got a taco truck here last summer and i never had a chance to try it.   Of course it's too cold for taco trucks in the winter but maybe they willb eback next summer.  For those as ignorant as I, the taco truck tacos are made with a soft taco shell lightly grilled.


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 27, 2010)

joesfolk said:


> I am looking for something new to do with 1/2 a leftover roast chicken.  I also have a quantity of mashed potatoes and lots of fresh veggies etc.  I'm sick to death of pot pie mixtures and soups.  Anyone have a good idea to convert these things into something yummy?  Oh, I also have a large quantity of a chicken/flour gravy.



It's not often enough were blessed with leftover roasted chicken. Or anything for that matter. The boys always find it. 

Sometimes I just get lucky. And de fat the whole thing chop it up and make Paninini's with it. Sub sammiches, toasted or not. Different veggie topping and sauces, cheese. It doesn't always have to be plain mayo. Basil mayo is nice. Sun dried tomato.  
Salads with Caesar dressing. Getting hungry now.

If it's just the breasts. I shred them. Add some mayo, dash of salt and pepper. Use them on crackers.

Munky.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 27, 2010)

roadfix said:


> We always do taco truck tacos with left over meat.



Mmm.  What exactly is that?  I'm always looking for leftover recipes.

I see joesfolk's post about the soft tortillas, and I love the pirogi twist from Charlie D.

Expound a bit you guys.  Details please.

Seasoning leftover meat,
Soft tortillas - stuffed with?
Charlie:  Can you tell me what texture to get.  I really want to try pirogis again.  I learned to make them from my ex's grandmother.  I loved them but it was career time of my life.  I have the time and some of the energy now, but I really like your potato, pancake type idea.  I've never been able to make a potato pancake I liked, but I know how good they can taste.


----------



## joesfolk (Dec 27, 2010)

Someone suggested I use the leftover roast chicken to make taco truck tacos.  I had to google it to find out what they are.  Basically they are tacos using a soft tortilla that is grilled instead of a hard taco shell.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 27, 2010)

joesfolk said:


> I am looking for something new to do with 1/2 a leftover roast chicken.  I also have a quantity of mashed potatoes and lots of fresh veggies etc.  I'm sick to death of pot pie mixtures and soups.  Anyone have a good idea to convert these things into something yummy?  Oh, I also have a large quantity of a chicken/flour gravy.



1. Shred that chicken and put in a pan with peppers, a pinch of cilantro, chopped onion, and a bit of sliced tomato.  Add a tbs. of Sriracha Sauce and heat until the onion and peppers are softened.  place in flour tortillas and top with refried beans and your favorite salsa.  

2. Shred chicken and mix with grated cheddar or jack cheese.  Place in puffs made from choux paste.  Serve with gravy.

3. Shred and combine with salad dressing, finely chopped celery and finely diced onion.  Add a bit of your favorite mustard and serve on good bread with sliced tomato and crisp bacon.

4. Dice chicken and add to diced potato and carrot.  Stir fry in a little butter and serve like corned beef hash.

5.  Make a bechemel sauce; add grated parmesan cheese and stir over low heat until silky smooth.  Add chopped chicken and serve with noodles.

6. For the mashed potatoes, add a raw egg and stir in well.  Add chopped onion and garlic.  Make into patties the size of hamburger patties and lightly fry in butter until lightly browned on each side.  Serve with your favorite eggs for breakfast.

There are a few ideas for you.  Hope they help.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## joesfolk (Dec 27, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> 2. Shred chicken and mix with grated cheddar or jack cheese. Place in puffs made from choux paste. Serve with gravy.
> 
> GW I can always count on you!!!!  This sound s like a real winner, something I would never have thought of.  Thanks a million.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 28, 2010)

joesfolk said:


> Goodweed of the North said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Shred chicken and mix with grated cheddar or jack cheese. Place in puffs made from choux paste. Serve with gravy.
> ...


----------



## Fabiabi (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok, how about Bubble and Squeak?


1 tbsp olive oil
1.25kg /2lb 12oz potatoes, peeled, boiled, mashed and left to cool
Leftover cooked cabbage, Brussels sprouts, carrots, squash etc
sea salt flakes and freshly ground black pepper

Mash potato and left over veggies together in a bowl. Season, to taste, with salt and freshly ground black pepper.
Heat the olive oil in the frying pan. Place four 7.5cm/3in chefs' rings into the pan and spoon the bubble and squeak into the rings. 
Fry until golden-brown on the bottom, turn the rings over carefully and cook on the other side. Remove from the pan and serve. Great with cold meats and fried egg.


----------



## Fabiabi (Dec 29, 2010)

joesfolk said:


> Someone suggested I use the leftover roast chicken to make taco truck tacos.  I had to google it to find out what they are.  Basically they are tacos using a soft tortilla that is grilled instead of a hard taco shell.



Would these be similar to Fajita's then?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 29, 2010)

Fabiabi said:


> Would these be similar to Fajita's then?



Ok.  I have to weigh in here.  In Spanish, fajita is a form of the word _faja_ which translates to "belt"  or "girdle" in English.  Fajitas are made from beef skirt steak.  And as is often the case, the word has been adapted to mean spiced meat, cut into chunks after being seasoned with marinade or herbs and spices, or both.  These are quickly fried in a hot pan and placed into a folded tortilla with various veggies.  But to make authentic fajitas, you have to use skirt steak.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Fabiabi (Jan 1, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Ok.  I have to weigh in here.  In Spanish, fajita is a form of the word _faja_ which translates to "belt"  or "girdle" in English.  Fajitas are made from beef skirt steak.  And as is often the case, the word has been adapted to mean spiced meat, cut into chunks after being seasoned with marinade or herbs and spices, or both.  These are quickly fried in a hot pan and placed into a folded tortilla with various veggies.  But to make authentic fajitas, you have to use skirt steak.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Oh I didn't realise that - thanks, I'm sure I'll find someone to impart my new found knowledge onto.


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Jan 1, 2011)

Over the years, I have tried nearly every way imaginable to use leftovers, but, my one TNT GUARANTEE for leftover chicken that ALWAYS gets scarfed up, is simply to make chicken salad. Its like it has magical powers or something - they can't eat it quick enough. If I just make a batch of chicken salad to have on hand,...it just sits there, &, trust me...there 'aint NO WAY of doing ANYTHING w/leftover chicken salad!! LOL


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 1, 2011)

Midnight_Merlot said:


> Over the years, I have tried nearly every way imaginable to use leftovers, but, my one TNT GUARANTEE for leftover chicken that ALWAYS gets scarfed up, is simply to make chicken salad. Its like it has magical powers or something - they can't eat it quick enough. If I just make a batch of chicken salad to have on hand,...it just sits there, &, trust me...there 'aint NO WAY of doing ANYTHING w/leftover chicken salad!! LOL


Totally agree on the baked chicken salad.  I make it with mayo, onion, dijon, tarragon, and whatever else strikes me at the moment.


----------



## Fabiabi (Jan 1, 2011)

Not sure if I mentioned it before but bubble ans squeak, I'm mad for it at the moment, just mash inbto cakes and fry in butter your left over veggies.


----------

